# Never a code section.



## ICE (Oct 3, 2011)

As I walked up to the house, I asked the builder where the gable truss ended up.  He said that he only got one and it's on the other end of the building.  Then I noticed the 4'x10" ridge blocks and sure enough that's what the plans call for.


----------



## Mule (Oct 4, 2011)

Is that a piece of felt in the gable???


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 4, 2011)

What is the purpose of the reflective material on the bottom of the sheating? I have never seen it before.


----------



## FredK (Oct 4, 2011)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> What is the purpose of the reflective material on the bottom of the sheating? I have never seen it before.


I say it's this: http://www.lpcorp.com/techshield/


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 4, 2011)

FredK said:
			
		

> I say it's this: http://www.lpcorp.com/techshield/


Thanks. definately not needed in my neck of the woods. What does it do to the life of the roof shingles?


----------



## Mule (Oct 4, 2011)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> What is the purpose of the reflective material on the bottom of the sheating? I have never seen it before.


We see that on almost all the residential structures built in our area. It's a radiant barrier as Fred K posted.

The temperatures in the attics are about 20 degrees cooler than the normal attic temps around here. You can even stand to go up in the attic of a home when it's over 100 degrees outside....150 + in the attic without the barrier!


----------



## Mule (Oct 4, 2011)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Thanks. definately not needed in my neck of the woods. What does it do to the life of the roof shingles?


From reports it only makes a difference of a few degrees (2%) at the shingle.

Edit...... 2 degrees not 2%


----------



## brudgers (Oct 4, 2011)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Thanks. definately not needed in my neck of the woods. What does it do to the life of the roof shingles?


   Radiant barriers also keep heat in.  No effect on shingles whatsoever.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_barrier


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 4, 2011)

Does this product (sheeting) require plywood clips?

24" o/c truss layout?

Brudgers, what purpose is there for the ridge blocks?

pc1


----------



## jim baird (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah but what are 4X10 ridge blocks all about?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 4, 2011)

The ridge blocking makes no since to me? Please explain,

brudgers has left the building!

pc1


----------



## steveray (Oct 4, 2011)

In the second pic down, it looks like there is some light coming through, so it might have them, but probably not needed either.....503.2.1.1(1) says 7/16" can go 24" without edge support.....



			
				Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Does this product (sheeting) require plywood clips? 24" o/c truss layout?
> 
> Brudgers, what purpose is there for the ridge blocks?
> 
> pc1


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 4, 2011)

steveray, the product information spec sheet also comfirmed that 7/16" does not require the clips, was'nt sure.

thanks

pc1


----------



## ICE (Oct 4, 2011)

Mule said:
			
		

> Is that a piece of felt in the gable???


It is a headboard from a bed.

The radiant barrier does make a remarkable difference in the temperature.  There are other methods to achieve a radiant barrier but applied to the sheathing is the way to go.  I have people that build a room addition with a radiant barrier and it is so much cooler that they then do the rest of the house.  I also wonder about the shingles and only time will tell that story.  When it first came out it was applied to plywood but now I only see it on OSB.

Something that gets missed a lot is the gable ends.  They require radiant barrier just like the roof plane.  Of course, in this case they forgot the gable end.


----------



## brudgers (Oct 4, 2011)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Does this product (sheeting) require plywood clips?   24" o/c truss layout?  Brudgers, what purpose is there for the ridge blocks?  pc1


  I gave up trying to figure out why framers do half the crazyass**** they do a long time ago.


----------



## ICE (Oct 5, 2011)

brudgers said:
			
		

> I gave up trying to figure out why framers do half the crazyass**** they do a long time ago.


This was an engineer's crazyass sh!t.


----------



## steveray (Oct 5, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> This was an engineer's crazyass sh!t.


If it matches the paper with the stamp....my butt is covered!.....Game on!


----------



## ICE (Oct 5, 2011)

steveray said:
			
		

> If it matches the paper with the stamp....my butt is covered!.....Game on!


That's true up to a point.  Plan check engineers don't look at every piece of hardware or every stick of wood.  Inspectors catch mistakes that both engineers missed.  It may be per plan and still be entirely wrong.  At least that has been my experience.


----------



## cda (Oct 5, 2011)

the silver stuff is to keep the alien, and cia signals out of the house.

and also kills cell phome service from inside the house


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 5, 2011)

ICE,

Are the ridge blocks beveled with the roof pitch to fit snug and how are the blocks attached.

pc1


----------



## ICE (Oct 5, 2011)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> ICE,Are the ridge blocks beveled with the roof pitch to fit snug and how are the blocks attached.
> 
> pc1


The blocks are beveled.  They are nailed in with a combination of nails through the trusses into the end of the block and toenails.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Oct 6, 2011)

The ridge blocks might be to transfer shear at the diaphragm boundaries from one side of the roof to the other, although they are slightly oversized for this.  Maybe they're just pressure blocking.


----------

